# دورات تدريبية



## احمد ااا (21 يوليو 2008)

مر






​​[FONT=AF_Najed] [/FONT]
برنامج دورات تدريبيـــة

أولا: تدريب العاملين بالمصانع و الشركات (مهندسين و فنين و عمال ) ​​1. المركز الرئيسي بالإسكندرية (دورات تدريبية نظرية و عملية ) ​​2. مقر المركز في القاهرة ( فرع الدقي ) (دورات تدريبية نظرية)​​3. تدريب بالمصانع و الشركات (دورات تدريبية نظرية و عملية )​​4. تدريب بمواقع (جمعية رجال الإعمال- نادي المهندسين – فنادق ) (دورات تدريبية نظرية)​​ثانيا: تدريب عمالة جديدة​​تشمل جميع التخصصات الوظيفية التي تتفق مع عمليات التصنيع المختلفة في مجال البلاستيك​​· المركز الرئيسي بالإسكندرية أو مقر المركز في القاهرة ( فرع الدقي ) ​​· غرفة الصناعات الكيماوية شعبة البلاستيك ​​ثالثا: تدريب إعادة التدوير Recycle ​​1. المركز الرئيسي بالإسكندرية (دورات تدريبية نظرية و عملية ) ​​2. تدريب بالورش و مكان العميل (دورات تدريبية نظرية و عملية )​​رابعا: تدريب خارجي (طبقا للاتفاقية بين المركز وASSOCOMAPLAST )​​تدريب عدد من المهندس و الفنين في ايطاليا سنويا من شركات البلاستيك المسجلة بغرفة الصناعات الكيماوية بالتعاون مع جمعية مصنعي و مصدري البلاستيك و المطاط الايطالي ASSOCOMAPLAST على التشكيل بالحقن و السحب و النفخ و تصميم الاسطمبات .​​خامسا : برامج تدريبية متخصصة ( دورات متقدمة ) ​​و هو طبقا للطلبات الخاصة الواردة من الشركات و يتم تنفيذ جزء تمهيدي من البرنامج بمقر المركز بالإسكندرية أو احد فروعة و جزء متقدم يتم لتدريب علية في ايطاليا . ​​​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- ​ت ف : 3307233/03 * 3325613/03
ص . ب :11 الإسكان الصناعى- السيوف - الإسكندرية ​ المقر الرئيسى : أمام 25ش زكى عطا الله – ميدان الساعة – السيوف -الإسكندرية ​​ email : ptc_ei*************​​ المقر المؤقت : شارع جميله بوحريد – السيوف – الاسكندريه​​


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (26 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخونا أحمد
وجزاك الله خيرا


ما رأيكم لمهندس انتاج حديث التخرج هل يتجه الى التدريب مباشرة في الشركات أم عليه تكميل كورسات رسم وplc
أو أي كورسات أخرى


أرجو الإفادة وشكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## الأسكندراني (11 أغسطس 2008)

اخوك مهندس انتاج دفعة 2006
أنا ارى أنك اذا كنت محدد مجال معين تحب تشتغل فيه مثلا مهندس تصميم أو مهندس في مجال البلاستيك أو الكاد كام أو غيرها يفضل أخذ كورسات في المجال اللى تختاره أما اذا لم تكن تعرف المجال الذى تحب العمل فيه انتظر حتى تعمل فى أحد المجالات ثم ادرس ما يخص هذا المجال


----------

